# 400 Day Clocks



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I have four 400 day clocks, three I have working, but the fourth is a bit of a pig. I bought it for Â£5 at an antique fair. Needed a new suspension spring which I bought from M&P. The whole mechanism works, but the setting of the spring and the beat is tricky. No wonder clock repairers refuse to repair them. A local antique clock seller said he saw an example sell for Â£400.

The clock is a Kaiser, and fairly rare, as they were forced to stop making it in Germany, as it was contravening patents elsewhere. Mine has the semi-circular spring protection tube missing, but is in excellent condition.



















Mike


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Mike, yes the 400 day clocks are wonderful things but can be a tad trying............................couple of other things to ensure are

Mainspring in good and not tired condition, well lubed.

Pivots of all wheel trains must be highly polished and correctly oiled due to the low power these clocks run on

Entrance and Exit pallets are of equal length and have equal drop

I would imagine you have the Horolovar beat setting tool which makes things easier

Is the moonphase mechanism free to run?

Just a few pointers.........a good purchase for a fiver, well done :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That looks nice Mike and Â£5, well done. Be nice to see more pics of the face.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Just watched carefully with a torch focussed on the anchor and escape wheel, and on one side of the beat, there is a slight oscillation. Looks like the fork is too low.

Yesterday, the clock ran for about two hours, so I will raise the fork a fraction, although I set it on top of the silhouette in the Hololovar book.

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Faces


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

And the works...


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Yippee!!! After what seemed five thousand adjustments to the spring and fork, the Kaiser is running. Although going fast, I can adjust the star on top of the globe after a while. No wonder clock repairers don't like 'em. Joseph Rabushka's book, Repair and Restore Your 400 Day Clock gives useful hints. Available from that large S American river place....

Later

Mike


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

result m8 , nice 1


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a 400 day clock which I bought as a non-runner. It has a Keininger ? and Oberfell (I think) movement and keeps excellent time until her indoors dusts!!! :wallbash:

Lovely clock. :yes: Make sure that all is level too. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Mike. She is running fast, but I am going to let her run for a week (the clock, not the wife) until it settles, then adjust the star. I see one in lesser condition is on sale on grotbay for Â£400 + post.

My other three 400 day clocks are all running well; the Kern is spot on, the Kundo gaining and the 12 inch high one, very fast. Anyway, four cheapo clocks from charity shop and fairs rescued for my pleasure. Must look for another example... ouch!

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Managed to adjust the globe until the clock is about one minute fast over 12 hours so far. Only thing I can't do yet is adjust the moon phase to sync with the real moon up there - coz there's thick cloud. Grrr

Mike


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice mike, i wouldnt mind one of these :thumbup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Went down to Ventnor IoW, this morning and had a chat with an antique clock dealer and repairer. He also has a Kaiser, but not in very good nick. He is trying to get hold of a moon (half gold, half blue), and some of the cream enamel is missing on both legs. Quite rare, as they were stopped making them by the Americans over some legal issue...

Mike


----------

